# Fat Foster; Need Diet Help



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Entering our household is a fitness program for most dogs, but somehow Tin-Tin's weight has crept back up to 17 lbs (he should be under 15 lbs). I'm seriously thinking about buying a scale to weigh Tin-Tin's 1/3 lb meal. Anyone have a tough time keeping a dog at a healthy weight? What helped you?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a very hard time keeping Shade at a healthy weight. Compounding the fact is that he actually exercises more then Rocky does, but eats less. And he still is fatter. I was giving them equal portions. Now I have been carefully measuring out equal portions, THEN taking away part of Shades before I give it to him to make sure he gets less. He has actually lost some weight but now he's started scavenging for food around the kitchen floor and today he counter surfed for the first time in a year. So, the diet is working but apparently I'm starving him to death! 

I can't win.....either he's fat and happy or skinny and getting in trouble.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh goodness I have to weigh my little dogs food - it looks like nothing when compared to the collies. I feed a little less fat, and leaner cuts until the weight is lost and then slowly add fat back in so the dog gets a nicer coat and skin. Get a scale - it will shock you how much more you are feeding than you think you are. 7 or 8 ounces is what my shelties get and that is not much.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

to be honest....the treadmill and a scale....are what keeps bubba looking sexy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I would definitely recommend a scale. I measure my smaller dogs' food because it's easy to get them going to wrong direction weight-wise. It's also easy to get them to lose weight too fast.

I am feeding my foster 2 percent of his weight now. We started out at 3 percent and he gained a half a pound.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

When we got in a Dachshund rescue that weighed 32.5 pounds, we put him on Avoderm Turkey in the can. It took nine months
but when we finished with him, he was 15 pounds. We use the Avoderm Turkey because of the very low fat in it. We do the same
for our dogs when they get pudgy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Igandwhippetlover said:


> When we got in a Dachshund rescue that weighed 32.5 pounds, we put him on Avoderm Turkey in the can. It took nine months
> but when we finished with him, he was 15 pounds. We use the Avoderm Turkey because of the very low fat in it. We do the same
> for our dogs when they get pudgy.


Oh my Lord. That poor dog.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yup, if it wasnt for our scale Brody would be WAY over weight(he is a nice healthy 15-16 and gets 6.5oz MAX) and Dixi would be under weight(healthy 8.5lbs and gets 9-12 oz on any given day.) My husband HATES giving Brody only 6oz....so if it wasnt for the scale he would be fat!!:tongue:



magicre said:


> to be honest....the treadmill and a scale....are what keeps bubba looking sexy.


And boy does it work!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i wish I could get Rebel on a treadmill. I must have done something awful to him at the first, because IF I can get him on it, as soon as it starts moving he collapses all four legs and rolls right off the end.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I got a scale, a month or so ago from Walgreens. $10. Awesome for weighing Mol's liver. 
Found I was also overfeeding her a touch, but she's lost 3lbs so I guess she's wearing it off with exercise.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Igandwhippetlover said:


> When we got in a Dachshund rescue that weighed 32.5 pounds, we put him on Avoderm Turkey in the can. It took nine months
> but when we finished with him, he was 15 pounds. We use the Avoderm Turkey because of the very low fat in it. We do the same
> for our dogs when they get pudgy.


Holy [email protected]! How did you know he was a dog and not a ball?

To compound the issue, Tin-Tin is either detoxing from kibble or is developing more food allergies. He came to me with a known grain allergy; I feed raw, so I thought it'd be no problem. However, he's had two ear infections, has tons of eye staining, is losing hair on his knees, and lately has been licking and chewing on his paws and elbows. I took him off chicken, but he isn't getting better. Next I'll try taking him off of beef. I have to say, it's a lot easier starting a puppy on raw than an older dog (and Tin-Tin is only 2 yrs old).


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

PS - Recommendations on a food scale? I'm leaning towards this one, after all of five minutes of research. Variables of most concern to me: max weight (11 lbs - will I ever need to weight this much, or is 5 lbs ok?), ease of reading the display, accuracy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Honestly, I just bought the cheapest one. It looks exactly like the one you are thinking about except it doesn't have a pullout display. It was about $11.

I would never weigh over 2 pounds, much less 11!

My NEXT one is going to have a lighted display. There's just not enough contrast, or too much glare, and I often can't tell if it's 1/8 or 7/8 if i can see the numbers at all.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I dont like digital ones, give me a good ol' analog scale any day.

So this is the one that I have, I love it...and if/when it breaks I will be getting the exact same one!:smile:

Amazon.com: Salter Chrome Look Mechanical Scale, Weighs to 6-1/2-Pound: Kitchen & Dining

My Mum has this one and since the max amount that she feeds is 10oz it works very well for her!:thumb:

Amazon.com: Salter 021WHDR Mechanical Diet Scale White, 1-Pound: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I definitely prefer ones that are analog!! We had a digital one before and I hated it. Honestly though I don't measure often. Tess gets a large chunk of meat, and both Bishy and Willow get a medium chunk of meat.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I dont like digital ones, give me a good ol' analog scale any day.
> 
> So this is the one that I have, I love it...and if/when it breaks I will be getting the exact same one!:smile:
> 
> ...


Would someone with bad eyes like me be able to see the difference between 3/8 and 1/2 ounce? I'm with you about the analog. 

For one thing, when the battery goes bad in the digital it doesn't just quit working. It starts weighing incorrectly, but not so way off that I can always tell right away.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> PS - Recommendations on a food scale? I'm leaning towards this one, after all of five minutes of research. Variables of most concern to me: max weight (11 lbs - will I ever need to weight this much, or is 5 lbs ok?), ease of reading the display, accuracy.


Amazon.com: Weighmax Electronic Kitchen Scale** - Weighmax 2810-2KG: Home & Kitchen

i would get one like this one...not necessarily this one, but one with a bowl, so the juices aren't flowing because of the flat surface.

i know this because i like the flat surface. it's nice and sleek and utterly useless. 

xellil..i have the first one you showed.....absolutely hated it. then again, that's why they created chocolate and vanilla. 

if i don't get bubba's food exactly right, he gains weight. takes after his mother.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

No, I am not crazy about the one I have. It would be ok if it had a light. I put a bowl on top of it so juces aren't a issue.

What I NEED is one with great big numbers like they make phones with giant numbers for old people. Or a light.


----------

